# Fantastic Voyage (1966)



## Dave (Mar 15, 2001)

Fantastic Voyage (1966) 100 minutes.

Directed by Richard Fleischer.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0060397

When a top scientist is shot and suffers brain damage, a team of doctors and a mini-sub are miniaturized and injected into his blood stream... but one is a traitor.

For it's time this was an engaging if somewhat absurd idea. But even in 1966, some of the special effects shots were poor. In comparison to 'Innerspace' it is very clumsily done, but there is good momentum. It used to be on British TV constantly, but we've had a break from it for a long time now.

With:
Stephen Boyd, Raquel Welsh, Edmond O'Brien, Donald Pleasence, Arthur Kennedy, Arthur O'Connell, William Radfield.


----------



## ZachWZ (May 10, 2001)

These questions are not about the flim but stuff related to it.

1)Did Asimov write the Novel before the movie or as a adaptation?

2)Where can i find info about the animated spin off?

3)I heard of news of a remake.  Done by the makers of ID4.  Any updates?

ZachWZ


----------



## Koala (Oct 6, 2001)

*Time for a remake?*

Saw it first run at a theatre (when they had BIG screens).  Excellent in it's day, a bit dated now (but still OK).  When you consider how limited special effects were then you appreciate how good they were in this movie.

Would be an interesting remake.  

If you're building a sci-fi movie collection this could be considered an important one to have, just like "The Day The Earth Stood Still" is (but for different reasons).


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 7, 2002)

I have been wanting to see this film again - I have only seen it once and I think I was about 7 or 8 years old when I did.  
I can remember very little, other than being really really scared of a pus-like white blood cell (although it might have been something else).  I remember it oozing into the little space-craft the 'voyagers' were in.  Creepy!


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

The best part in the movie is the adventures in that micro submarine. However I always thought it would be very dark inside the body, until you near an opening, eek!


----------



## Metryq (May 9, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> However I always thought it would be very dark inside the body, until you near an opening, eek!



The _Proteus_ had lights ringing the pilot's cockpit. Asimov's novelization also noted the frequency shift of the light and described the view as "grainy."


----------



## J-Sun (May 10, 2011)

ZachWZ said:


> 1)Did Asimov write the Novel before the movie or as a adaptation?



Way late for this, but Asimov wrote it based on the screenplay: "I followed the plot line that existed as closely as I could, except for changing several of the more insupportable scientific inconsistencies."

As far as the movie, it's okay. For me, the best thing about it is definitely Raquel Welch.


----------



## J Riff (May 10, 2011)

Bloody great.
There's an Asimov interview where he talks extensively about this movie. The link is somehwere in the Asimov threads.


----------



## J-Sun (May 10, 2011)

J Riff said:


> Bloody great.
> There's an Asimov interview where he talks extensively about this movie. The link is somehwere in the Asimov threads.



That'd be cool, but I can't find it, even with a site-specific web search. If anyone knows where it is, please pass it on.


----------



## Starbeast (May 10, 2011)

Metryq said:


> The _Proteus_ had lights ringing the pilot's cockpit. Asimov's novelization also noted the frequency shift of the light and described the view as "grainy."


 
Hmm, I still think it would be very mirky and dark (I just watched a clip from the film), but I can see it getting a bit lighter when your near the skin.

As I looked at the inside of the body while the minisub traveled within, I would have to say that guy stayed away from bad foods, he looked very healthy on the inside. I thought the blood would be bluish in color though.


----------



## J Riff (May 11, 2011)

It might be this one  Isaac Asimov Interview with Don Swaim he goes on for 25 min. about lots stuff.


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2011)

I remember enjoying this as a kid. I also think that i have Asimov's follow up in doors somewhere.


----------



## J-Sun (May 11, 2011)

J Riff said:


> It might be this one  Isaac Asimov Interview with Don Swaim he goes on for 25 min. about lots stuff.



Oh, I thought you meant an interview with that as the whole interview's topic. I actually have the one you link to and he does discuss it around the 17-22 minute mark. Thanks for finding it, though.


----------



## steve12553 (May 14, 2011)

Enjoyed the movie when it came out. I don' remeber if I've seen it since but I have read the book and have a very old copy somewhere on my shelves.


----------

